# New Roof Query



## Richard5901 (Sep 10, 2021)

I am considering a new roof replacement with the larger Redland 49 tiles.My home was built in the 1930s where the existing roof consists of small tiles on battens with the inside of the roof having boards.
From my roofing quotes, it appears that present new roof installation practice is to remove these boards and a breatherable membrane is fitted before new battens are nailed on and then the new tiles fitted.
I wonder is there any merit in retaining these old boards if I proceed with a new roof installation? I am concerned if these old boards are removed, is sag or bowing likely after the new larger Redland 49 are fitted?
I would be glad of any advice.
Many thanks


----------

